# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Xαρίζονται θηλυκά

## Μανώλης 2

Χαρίζεται θηλυκό ραζτάκι πράσινο του 13 και κοινό θηλυκό πορτοκαλή του 13 ,περιοχή Περιστέρι .

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Και δύο φώτο από το καθένα .
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ πολύ όμορφες !!!
Ελπίζω να βρουν ένα καλό σπίτι !!! 
Μπράβο κ.Μανόλη για την κίνηση σας !!! 
 :Happy0064:

----------


## xrisam

Κουκλίτσες!!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Η πορτοκαλί κουκλίτσα θα δοθεί στον Θοδωρή.

----------


## e2014

μανωλη ειναι πανεμορφα!!!! ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα βρουν και τα δυο ενα σπιτικο που θα τα αγαπησει και θα τα φροντιζει!!!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Το μέλος του φόρουμ μας *rokylila* πήρε το θηλυκό ρατζάκι ,εύχομαι και στους 2 Θεοδώρους να τα χαίρονται .

----------

